# Manually turning on Blind Spot Monitor & Rear Traffic Alert every time?



## dayento2 (Dec 14, 2018)

Hello everyone!

After much Googling, reading over the manual, and looking through this forum I couldn't find an answer to a possible issue that I'm having. We just purchased a 2019 Atlas SEL. For some reason, the Blind Spot Monitoring and Rear Traffic Alert are "off" by default. I can turn them on and they'll stay on. They'll stay on when I'm driving the car during errands, shut it off for a short period of time, and then restart it.. But when we come home at night and start it up the Altas next morning, the blind spot monitoring and rear traffic alert are back off. This happens regardless of whose account is selected on the Digital Cockpit. 

I'm not sure if that's expected or if I should have the dealer look at it?


----------



## Black Atlas (Nov 9, 2018)

What does the dealer say? May want to look into vac com


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dayento2 (Dec 14, 2018)

Black Atlas said:


> What does the dealer say? May want to look into vac com
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm going to make an appointment because something seems fishy. In addition, when going into reverse, it will also sporadically say the Rear Traffic Alert isn't available.


----------



## not_so_furious (Mar 21, 2002)

I had a similar issue for a bit. I could enable the systems manually and then the next time I would drive the car I would get a warning telling me that those systems had been shut off.

What happened was that my park assist button was jammed due to some dirt that got stuck in gap around the button (imagine holding down that button for an extended period of time). This caused an error to be logged in the computer. Once I cleared that error, I no longer had problems with the blind spot monitor and rear traffic alert.


----------



## GTINC (Jan 28, 2005)

not_so_furious said:


> .....What happened was that my park assist button was jammed due to some dirt that got stuck in gap around the button......


The mind boggles on what your vehicle looks like inside.....


----------



## dayento2 (Dec 14, 2018)

Took the car in two days ago, the technician found several "faults" or Diagnostic Trouble Codes (DTC) in the system. The service rep said over 30. The tech cleared the faults. They also happened to have a VW master technician in the dealership that day. They both thought clearing the faults would solve the issue. They had one other Atlas behave this way and they performed the same remedy. After a few days it seems like it's back to normal.


----------



## dondraperdfw (May 17, 2019)

I have the same issue on a brand new 2019 SEL.

Going to take it to the dealer tomorrow. 

Sent from my SM-G965U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## WhiteWind (Jun 12, 2019)

I have same problem after I disconnected the battery. My dealership wants to charge me 129 for diagnostics.... Did you pay anything to solve this?


----------



## *DesertFox* (Sep 26, 2017)

WhiteWind said:


> I have same problem after I disconnected the battery. My dealership wants to charge me 129 for diagnostics.... Did you pay anything to solve this?


They're probably charging because you disconnected the battery causing the problem. Did you ask them why 129$ charge? Isn't it covered under warranty?


----------



## jrhelbert (Mar 18, 2019)

WhiteWind said:


> I have same problem after I disconnected the battery. My dealership wants to charge me 129 for diagnostics.... Did you pay anything to solve this?


All they need to do are clear the codes. There are a large number of faults/codes that can be generated without triggering any warning lights on the dash. Any VAG compatible ODBII scanner should be able to do it (like I said, I happened to already have an OBDeleven ordered and coming the next day when I disconnected my battery. I was able to fix mine in about 3 minutes once it showed up.


----------



## WhiteWind (Jun 12, 2019)

Ok. Dealer charged me 129 for diagnostic. All they did is memory reset procedure after battery removal and clear the codes. So basically they just cleared the codes. And everything back to normal. Asked them what to do if I want to remove battery in future without going back to them and pay again? He told me he doesn’t know lol.
Update
After filling up dealer survey they have contacted me and I told them what happened and about me not being happy to pay 129 for system reset. I was told that I will be refunded full price of the service. Kudos to VW Marietta customer service!


----------

